# Day 65 of pregnancy and still no pups!



## jenb416 (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a miniature schnauzer whom is pregnant (by another miniature schnauzer of course!) Today is day 65 since the first breeding and shes still not in labor. Her temps have been up and down but shes not having any contractions and has been acting pretty normal. Below are her temps. Should this be a concern?

Date	Time	Temperature
Day 58	4:00 PM	100.2
5/28/13	4:00 PM	99.8
Day 59	4:00 PM	99.9
5/29/13	9:00 PM	99.4
Day 60	7:45 AM	99
5/30/13	12:30 PM	99.3
5/30/13	5:00 PM	98.7
5/30/13	10:20 PM	99.8
Day 61	12:20 AM	99.6
5/31/13	7:10 AM	97.7
5/31/13	4:00 PM	99.2
5/31/13	6:18 PM	99.6
Day 62	7:30 AM	98.5
6/1/13	1:00 PM	98.1
6/1/13	10:00 PM	99
Day 63	10:00 AM	99.6
6/2/13	5:20 PM	99.8
Day 64	7:40 AM	98.7
6/3/13	5:00 PM	99.1
6/3/13	9:50 PM	98.6
Day 65	7:35 AM	98.4
6/4/13	4:40 PM	97.9
6/4/2013	9:00 PM	99.1


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Ask your breeding mentor and Veterinarian.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Do you know what day she ovulated and did you breed her on one day or multiple days?


----------



## Quilivi (Feb 14, 2013)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Ask your breeding mentor and Veterinarian.


^-- this

At 65 days I would certainly be calling my vet and getting their opinion.


----------



## jenb416 (Jun 5, 2013)

I witnessed the breeding, april 1st was the first day and then every day for approx a week and 1/2 after that so it's possible it didn't catch on the first day and it was caught on another day.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

jenb416 said:


> I witnessed the breeding, april 1st was the first day and then every day for approx a week and 1/2 after that so it's possible it didn't catch on the first day and it was caught on another day.


Its roughly 63 days from Ovulation. Not breeding. If you bred at 65,63,61, and 59 days ago like it sounds. She could have ovulated and egg could have been fertilized as little as 57 days ago. 


How is the dog acting? If she seems distressed, take her to the vet. But is she nesting? Panting? showing other labor signs? 

She could be as little as 57 days or so along.


----------



## jenb416 (Jun 5, 2013)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Its roughly 63 days from Ovulation. Not breeding. If you bred at 65,63,61, and 59 days ago like it sounds. She could have ovulated and egg could have been fertilized as little as 57 days ago.
> 
> 
> How is the dog acting? If she seems distressed, take her to the vet. But is she nesting? Panting? showing other labor signs?
> ...


She has been acting fine, no panting or signs of pain however today she has been wanting to stay in the whelping box so maybe tonight will be the night. She has had diaherria since yesterday morning though. She's still eating some not as much as normal though. She does out to use the bathroom and then when we come back in she goes to the whelping box and lays down. Her temp at 7:40 this morning was 99.1 and then I just checked it again it's 98.9 . I have towels down in the whelping box and she's pushing them around with her head/nose right now as I type.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

It's free to call a vet for advice.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Have you gotten X-rays to confirm the pregnancy and how many pups?


----------



## jenb416 (Jun 5, 2013)

no but there's no doubt about it she's definitely pregnant her stomach is huge, you can see/feel them moving and she's full of milk


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

jenb416 said:


> no but there's no doubt about it she's definitely pregnant her stomach is huge, you can see/feel them moving and she's full of milk


You should really go get an x-ray done to confirm how many pups are in her. Especially with smaller dogs, emergencies happen very fast and can put her life in danger if a pup gets stuck. It is also good to know exactly how many pups so you know when she's finished giving birth... take her to the vet and get her x-rayed!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I am not a vet, but I'd recommend pulling a reverse progesterone and getting the x ray to show how many puppies are in there.


----------

